# Review: IWC Mark XVIII



## yonsson

*Background *









1936: Spezialuhr für Flieger, IWCs first pilots watch.

1944: IWC manufactures military watches from UKs MoD (Ministry of Defense) specifications. The watches are issued and has a "arrow" printed on the dial to show it is property of the state and the letters "www" printed, meaning "wrist watch waterproof". The model is later called Mark X

1948/49
Mark XI is issued to navigators in the UK. The watches are tested for accuracy in different positions and temperatures, water pressure, magnetism and shock during 44 days. Reliability and timekeeping is essential since accurate navigation depends on it. After 12 months of active duty, they are tested again.

1993: 
Mark XII, 36mm. Now with date complication and a movement from JLC.









1999: Mark XV, 38mm. The last version with the classic style of the hands, now with ETA-based movement.

2006: 
Mark XVI, 39mm, movement ETA base. 
Sword hands with a close resemblance to the B-Uhr during 1930s-1940s. The numbers 6 and 9 are removed from the dial for symmetry.

2012: Mark XVII, 41mm, ETA based movement, date in altimeter style.

2016: Mark XVIII, 40mm, ETA-base movement.

Sources 
https://monochrome-watches.com/an-ode-to-a-timeless-classic-the-iwc-mark-series/
HTTP://IWC.com

*IWC Mark XVIII*









*Specifications *
Reference number: IW327001
Diameter: 40mm (exkl crown) 
Lug 2 lug: 50mm
Thickness: 11mm
Bandwidth: 11mm
Weight: 104g (no strap)
Crystal: sapphire with AR coating on both sides. 
Movement: 30110

*Movement*








Picture: A blog to watch

Today we start with the movement since it's a "love it or hate it" type of movement. Some say it's insane that the Mark XVIII has a modified ETA 2892A2 and some think it's great.

The ETA2892 is known for two things, accuracy and reliability. It is a 28800bph automatic movement with hack, manual/automatic wind and quick set for the date. The power reserve is approximately 42 hours. The movement is supplied as a complete package. It is modified from the requirements of IWC "by ETA" and then regulated by IWC to meet their demands of timekeeping in 5 positions and three temperatures. I have contacted IWC to find out which specific modifications that are made but I have not gotten a response.

For me personally, it's a good choice of movement since it keeps the price of the watch moderate and also keeps the maintenance price to a minimum.

Timegrapher results:
Dial up: +-0/+1 spd
Dial down: +-0 spd
Crown up: +-0 spd
Crown down: +-0 spd
12 o clock up: -3 spd

The reviewed watch has a consistent accuracy of +-0/+1 seconds/day on the wrist. It's the most accurate mechanical watch I have ever owned, both by timegrapher results and on the wrist.

The movement is magnetically shielded the classic way, meaning by a soft iron back plate and a soft iron dial plate. Nowadays it's common to use a silicon balance spring to eliminate this need but I don't mind the classic way to shield a movement since it also results in a solid caseback which I prefer.

Hodinkee previously stated this model uses a Sellita based movement but they then corrected the information to ETA based.

More on in house vs non in house movements:
Point/Counterpoint: How Important Are In-House Movements | aBlogtoWatch

*Case*








The case measures 40mm in diameter excluding the crown, is 11mm thick and has a vertical measurement of 50mm. The relatively long lug to lug in combination with the thin bezel makes the watch profile very flat and thin.

















Most of the case is finely brushed, except the high gloss chamfer separating the top of the case from the sides of the case. The top side is circularly brushed and the sides are brushed horizontally. The lugs are slightly curved downwards and the caseback is almost flat despite being screw down.









The high gloss polished crown is screwed down and is easy to grip. Setting the time and winding the movement is distinct and there is no wiggle in the outmost position. The earlier fish logotype is replaced by a very finely engraved text which I can't read even if I have perfect eyesight "Probus Scafusia, IWC". I guess it's to make the crown hard to counterfeit but it's an odd choice of engravings.

*Caseback*








The caseback is engraved as expected with the basic information. It also states "pilot's watch" in case you have any doubts as to what to call the watch when you inform your buddies about your new watch. Unfortunately IWC has engraved a large airplane on the center of the caseback making it pretty much impossible to engrave the watch yourself with your birth date, blood type and other cool personal information. I am however very thankful that we got a nice looking solid caseback instead of the now very popular see through caseback style.

*Strap and clasp*








The original leather looks nice and has a nice quality feel to it. It is however very stiff and makes a squeaky sound when new. It tapers from 20mm to 18mm. A nice detail is the orange lining which can only be seen when the watch is off the wrist.









The clasp is nicely finished, brushed is interlaced with high gloss polished sections. The underside of the clasp however, has very sharp edges which cut into the wrist. I have even gotten scratch marks in the skin from it, which is far from OK at this price point.

The strap will probably be soft and very comfortable after a week or two of wear but I'm too impatient to find out, I also think that you should "dress down" pilot's/field-watches, not "dress up". 
If you would like to add a IWC nato strap with IWC buckle, then it will set you back approximately £245.

*A closer look*
















Dial and hands are matte black and all the printings on the dial are white, even the lumed parts, resulting in a very easy to read watch. I would have liked a little more structure to the dial but it looks good as is. Personally I would also have loved if the numerals on the dial were lumed as well.

The double sided antireflective coating works a treat and combined with the slightly domed sapphire crystal it eliminates most of the unwanted reflections.









We have to talk about the date placement even if it hurts. The date sits perfect on the XVI which is 39mm but on the Mark XVIII it sits a little too close to the center of the dial resulting in the date not lining up perfectly between the numbers 2 and 4. Personally it doesn't bother me at all when the watch is on the wrist but I still think it looks strange on photos.

I honestly can't understand how IWC can let this sort of thing pass their design department. They could easily have fixed this issue (to some) by decreasing the size of the dial by 1mm and increasing the bezel size by 1mm if they were so set on having a 40mm case. The date placement is pretty much the only design issue everyone comments on and it could easily have been sorted.

*On the wrist*








The original leather only got used for a few hours but I'm sure it will feel great when broken in.

















Cordura from Hadley Roma. The Mark XVIII sits very comfortable on the wrist, you quickly forget you are wearing this sensibly sized and low weight watch. The long lug to lug measurement and the large dial makes it look larger than it is and the watch is probable best worn on a larger sized wrist compared to a small sized wrist due to being long lug to lug.

















I do like my field watches to be worn on a nato strap and it's an excellent strap choice for the XVIII. The normal issue with a watch getting too thick on a nato strap is non existent and the long lug to lug gets compensated for by raising the watch just a little of the wrist with help from the nato strap.

*Summary*








People whine about pretty much every change IWC makes every time they release a new version of the Mark series, which I find entertaining and a proof of the solid heritage these models carry. Personally I consider the XV to be the last of the heritage Mark series aesthetically, the rest of the models are something new entirely with a more clear connection to the B-Uhr even if the basic characteristics still stands.

If you instead of focusing on the heritage consider the Mark XVIII as a completely separate stand alone model, then it's a great watch. It's extremely legible, it looks good on pretty much any strap and it wears great. The movement is a perfect choice considering the most important aspects of a pilot's/field-watch, reliability and cost effectiveness.

There is a big risk when manufacturing a watch with this type of design, the risk of making it too boring. IWC however manages to save the Mark XVIII from boredom thanks to the great execution of the finish. The XVIII pulls of being discreet while it still brings the wearer that feeling of wearing a premium watch.

Thanks to Timeless Luxury Watches for a smooth purchase!


----------



## mph57

Very nice review! Very nice pictures! Thank you!


----------



## LeslieL

Thanks for the detail review and showing us the amazing pictures !


----------



## Real Artman

Excellent review and great photos too. Congrats on a beautiful purchase.


----------



## gerasimos33

Excellent review! I was very disappointed with the strap but after a week or so, that annoying noise goes away and the strap softens. It is now very comfortable, I sometimes forget the watch is there.


----------



## Zain A

Fantastic review! This is my next watch even though I am not quite happy with the date placement.


----------



## Mirabello1

Disappointing about the sharp edges on the clasp

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ndelvall

Very insightful review! Fantastic pictures as well.


----------



## Keaman

It's not often at all that I read a review beginning to end, enthralled all the way. Great info, well done! Of course it helps that I'm a Mark nut and own 3 of them (so far).


----------



## upupa epops

Awesome review and I really like that cordura strap, might get one for mine as well. Where did you get it from?


----------



## gerasimos33

It says it's a Hadley Roma in the review.


----------



## goblin

Great review. Thanks for sharing


----------



## soaking.fused

Keaman said:


> It's not often at all that I read a review beginning to end, enthralled all the way. Great info, well done! Of course it helps that I'm a Mark nut and own 3 of them (so far).


Concur.

I have nearly pulled the trigger on 3 occasions in the last few months on the blue.


----------



## PetarN

Very nice pictures


----------



## ccm123

Great review!


----------



## MrCairo

Excellent review, well written. Been looking at this watch a lot lately and it was high on my list, but sad to read about the 50mm lug-to-lug. Shame really, as I like everything else (including the date!). Anyone out there know some good wrist exercises?


----------



## Wfreed22

Great review. Anyone else a fan of the white dial?


----------



## yonsson

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, appreciate it!


----------



## soaking.fused

Wfreed22 said:


> Great review. Anyone else a fan of the white dial?


I surely am; the white dial is amazing in person. Simply arresting.


----------



## SilverBack_

Nice write up and pictures. 

I have always been a big fan of IWC pieces.


----------



## wkw

Wfreed22 said:


> Great review. Anyone else a fan of the white dial?


I am....
Actually I'm debating white or blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone

Love the look ofthe new xviii. Even moreso on the cordura strap.


----------



## GoBuffs11

If they had placed the date window at 6 it would have looked just fine. Everything else about it looks great.


----------



## gmtseahawk

Appreciate the review! How big are your wrists? Mine are 6.25" and the lug to lug 50mm length is putting me off since I usually wear smaller vintage watches. Is the underside of the clasp still a noticeable issue? Thanks!


----------



## yonsson

gmtseahawk said:


> Appreciate the review! How big are your wrists? Mine are 6.25" and the lug to lug 50mm length is putting me off since I usually wear smaller vintage watches. Is the underside of the clasp still a noticeable issue? Thanks!


18,5cm / 7,3 inches.


----------



## JackMT

yonsson said:


> I have contacted IWC to find out which specific modifications that are made but I have not gotten a response.


 From all of my research I've found the following. IWC purchase the ETA 2892 as parts. Some of these parts differ from those supplied with the stock movement and meet IWCs custom specifications, the escapement is a good example which is ordered separately. Other parts that are replaced for higher quality (I've never found further specs for these parts) include:

 



Mainspring 
Barrel 
Escape wheel 
Pallet fork 
Entire balance including balance spring


----------



## HeuerHo

Great review! SO thorough and the pictures answered a lot of questions by themselves. I've been looking at this one as my first major watch purchase for an everyday wear "forget I have it on" watch. The only concern is the way it sprawls across the wrist, I have 6.5" wrist, but at least the tops of the lugs don't stick out, they curve down nicely. I'm personally glad they didn't address the date window being out of line by reducing the dial and increasing the bezel thickness. I actually favour the tradeoff to get "more face and less case".


----------



## sierra11b

HeuerHo said:


> Great review! SO thorough and the pictures answered a lot of questions by themselves. I've been looking at this one as my first major watch purchase for an everyday wear "forget I have it on" watch. The only concern is the way it sprawls across the wrist, I have 6.5" wrist, but at least the tops of the lugs don't stick out, they curve down nicely. I'm personally glad they didn't address the date window being out of line by reducing the dial and increasing the bezel thickness. I actually favour the tradeoff to get "more face and less case".


Do it.

I own it on bracelet and it's the most comfortable watch I've ever owned. I also have 6.5" wrists. This could easily be a one watch for me. I've had it for about five months and the honeymoon hasn't worn off. I haven't felt that way about a watch ever and have my choice few that I'll never sell. This certainly falls into that bracket.

I'll be after the white dial sometime this year.


----------



## Mchu004

sierra11b said:


> Do it.
> 
> I own it on bracelet and it's the most comfortable watch I've ever owned. I also have 6.5" wrists. This could easily be a one watch for me. I've had it for about five months and the honeymoon hasn't worn off. I haven't felt that way about a watch ever and have my choice few that I'll never sell. This certainly falls into that bracket.
> 
> I'll be after the white dial sometime this year.


I'm so tempted by this watch. I, too, have 6.5" wrists and have been worried about the 50mm lug-to-lug measurement. Do you have any images of it on your wrist (perhaps some from farther away to get a better sense of size)?


----------



## prsnakey

Nice review


----------



## Mitchsteel

Thanks for the review, very handsome piece


----------



## heb

I know this review is over a year old. The picture of the balance wheel with its straight sided spokes would indicate it is made of nickle-silver, vice glucydur (curved sides). It appears that the movement in this iconic watch is NOT even the TOP grade of eta 2892. I have the "Tribute" model of the MK XVIII and it's accurate like yours. Each of its 7 monthly derived average daily rates are well within the COSC range. However, the other part of the watch's Precision equation -- "Stability of Rate"-- not so much. Over the last seven months my watch's average daily rate has consistently decreased from +2.4 to +0.4 s/d. Projecting that decrease to 5 years and the time for service, it will be optimistically, -20 to -25 s/d. Not terrible but not Rolex stability either. The data presented is consistent with another poster's Damasko watch, which features a similar Sellita 200 movement.

heb


----------



## illus83

Nice review and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Keaman

Keaman said:


> It's not often at all that I read a review beginning to end, enthralled all the way. Great info, well done! Of course it helps that I'm a Mark nut and own 3 of them (so far).


Make that 4 










And my other 3 Mark's


----------



## weiserone

That Mark XVIII fits right in.!


----------



## michael8238

Thanks for the review.
I really really enjoy my LPP.
I think Mark XVIII is the most quintessential piece from the brand---it is simple, crisp with a restrained manliness. It is also a big step up from XVII with a better proportion and a more balanced dial.


----------



## mjb

Thanks for the review. Never had a clear idea about the Mark series until now.
I like Mark XV and Mark XVIII.


----------



## francorx

I just picked up my Titanium version last month. Love the watch!


----------



## LodeRunner

francorx said:


> I just picked up my Titanium version last month. Love the watch!
> View attachment 13223565


Some cool details on that one, the dial design is more vintage than the standard Mark 18. It has the round circle (half railroad) on the outside and the 3:00 marker is longer than the standard one, which eliminates the awkwardness of the date window location being too far to the left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristcheck

Really beautiful watch, and nice review. Tried this on in store and just doesn't sit well on my hand it's a bit small for me. Kind of wish there was a Mark at the same size as the chrono.


----------



## evlkoala

Mark.W said:


> Some cool details on that one, the dial design is more vintage than the standard Mark 18. It has the round circle (half railroad) on the outside and the 3:00 marker is longer than the standard one, which eliminates the awkwardness of the date window location being too far to the left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally didn't notice that round circle on the titanium version until now that you brought it up!! It really makes a difference on the date window.


----------



## LodeRunner

evlkoala said:


> I totally didn't notice that round circle on the titanium version until now that you brought it up!! It really makes a difference on the date window.


Yeah I wish they would incorporate the longer 3:00 marker and the round circle into the standard black and blue models. Right now it's just on that titanium one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usc1

Great review. Nice detailed pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThymeKeeper

great review!


----------



## green_pea

Thanks for the review!

love the HR Cordura strap on it too!!


----------



## audma

francorx said:


> I just picked up my Titanium version last month. Love the watch!
> View attachment 13223565


Looks great! I think I'm about to pick one of these up and I'm super excited!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckasik

Kind intrigued by these. The ETA-based movement vs. in-house has admittedly been a bit of a turnoff but thats some fantastic accuracy that you've reported, so whats it really matter?


----------



## Triggers Broom

Great review. All I can add is the blue looks good as well.


----------



## limnoman

Great review.


----------



## Anxietyprone

After having lived with my new Mark XVIII for a few weeks I find that I cannot take it off. Normally I'm rotating watches from my collection but this thing seems to work its way back to my wrist when I feel I need to rotate. For me the size is perfect. 

I also like the development and maturity of the dial that has really evolved into an iconic look with this series. When I see pictures with this watch next to the XVII and XVI the missing numbers in those series really jumps out. Look closely at the spaces between the 5 and 7 and 8 and 10, and the "void" becomes visually apparent. That to me is much more harmful to the look of the dial than the location of the current date window. As if the markers were placed as an afterthought. The dial on the XVIII seems like a more intentional, better thought out design with better symmetry, proportions, simplicity and appropriate spacing throughout. The Mark XVI and XVII are great looking and equally high quality watches.

Those of you have one will agree that the XVIII is a "quick glance" watch when time and date are needed. Recognition is instantaneous. The last thing worth noting is that as much as I love the Big Pilot it TOO BIG for my wrist and I know the same for many of you. No matter how in-house the in-house movement is, 46mm is just not possible for my wrist. That reason alone is what removes the XVIII from being an entry level IWC or the gateway watch to the Big Pilot. For some of us, it is the end for a pilot's watch. 

These are entirely my opinions.


----------



## Anxietyprone

The following are my opinion too:


----------



## mrozo99

Nice review


----------



## trebor2

Just bought one! Love the dial and the (light) weight of the watch. Shame the titanium version doesn't have the lovely Santoni strap, but it's still nice quality leather.


----------



## nhlducks35

Beautiful!


----------



## Sergio25

love it on the ss bracelet !!


----------



## Sergio25

question to you guys that own this watch - can you hear the rotor ? I have found that the eta movements are quite loud ...and it has something not refine about it ... cant explain.


----------



## karmatp

I can hear mine but I have to flick my wrist pretty hard. Normal rotation of the wrist, the watch is silent.


----------



## Anxietyprone

During normal wear is silent. My 3706 Spitfire with the 7750, that's noisy.


----------



## trebor2

Silent when wearing. Flicking the wrist you can hear the rotor, but it's by no means loud.


----------



## Mchu004

It was because of this review, I decided to pull the trigger on the Mark XVIII last year...and also went with the Hadley Roma cordura strap as well ;-)

Taking the Mark XVIII on a spin today on an Oysterflex style rubber (blasphemous, I know):


----------



## jagwap

Mchu004 said:


> It was because of this review, I decided to pull the trigger on the Mark XVIII last year...and also went with the Hadley Roma cordura strap as well ;-)
> 
> Taking the Mark XVIII on a spin today on an Oysterflex style rubber (blasphemous, I know):
> 
> View attachment 13617691


That lools like the "rubber b" material strap I found in Hong Kong for my ceramic chrono pilot.


----------



## Mchu004

jagwap said:


> That lools like the "rubber b" material strap I found in Hong Kong for my ceramic chrono pilot.


Yep, pretty much. Just has the "wings" under the strap like the Oysterflex straps; super comfy!


----------



## lhanddds

Great review. I know a lot of folks say that a pilot should be worn on a strap and I'm a strap kinda guy. But, this bracelet is amazing looking and very comfortable. I'm not sure when I'll try moving to a strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isemenov

Great review! One thing I wanted to correct is the watch weight. It is stated as 104g without strap, but in reality it is 77g with oem santoni strap.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Mchu004 said:


> It was because of this review, I decided to pull the trigger on the Mark XVIII last year...and also went with the Hadley Roma cordura strap as well ;-)
> 
> Taking the Mark XVIII on a spin today on an Oysterflex style rubber (blasphemous, I know):
> 
> View attachment 13617691


I love this combo!!!


----------



## Kirk B

One update... I have a Mark XVIII from May 2020 and it most definitely has a Sellita SW300-1 25 jewel movement now, not the ETA 2892-A2, which is not surprising considering how ETA has been restricting supply outside of the Swatch network. The movement is completely without decoration, it has more of a sand blasted texture to it, much like Tudor's in-house movements. The rotor though is signed by IWC the same as it has been.


----------



## PuffPhas

Kirk B said:


> One update... I have a Mark XVIII from May 2020 and it most definitely has a Sellita SW300-1 25 jewel movement now, not the ETA 2892-A2, which is not surprising considering how ETA has been restricting supply outside of the Swatch network. The movement is completely without decoration, it has more of a sand blasted texture to it, much like Tudor's in-house movements. The rotor though is signed by IWC the same as it has been.


Do you have a pic?


----------



## Kakemonster

Great review! I am really hoping that the upcoming mark xix brings the design back to mark xv. That being said, I am considering the mark xviii white dial


----------



## matt009au

Kakemonster said:


> Great review! I am really hoping that the upcoming mark xix brings the design back to mark xv. That being said, I am considering the mark xviii white dial


I'm with you Kakemonster the xv is the sweet spot both in size and in looks.


----------



## kjc28

Nice review. I have long been partial to the Spitfire.


----------



## synthetic

. .


----------

